# Abuse of government power.



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

FDA Releases Final Cigarette Warning Labels - WSJ.com

Excessive. What will they do this to next?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me to see this being a required class in public schools before long. With all the crap going on in this country and in the world, it's just sad to see such effort put into a matter such as this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Socialism at its finest!
:horn::horn::horn::horn::horn:
:fear::fear::fear:


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

This has been going on in Mexico for some time now. Government needs to take a step back...especially out of the private sector.


ironic that Obama is/was a smoker


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Screw them, this idiots live a life such better and so much different than us, yet they think they know whats good for us. They don't know whats good for us. Let me eat all the trans fatty fried goodness, let me smoke a box of Padron's, or let me eat salads and spend my time doing yoga. Its none of their business how I live my life.

I agree smoking isn't good for you, but neither is sitting on your ass 8 hours a day at work, or neither is going to Dairy Queen and getting a Blizzard. Its not the smoking giving us cancer or what where eating, its what their putting in our foods, and its all the radio waves an phone signal waves going through our bodies.

None of them wanna talk about that issue though.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys,

While the subject of this thread is indeed worth our awareness, the title of the thread and subsequent posts have run it down the road of politics. 

Gotta close'r up.

The Mod Team


----------

